# tradurre in realtà



## Gesti

Bonsoir,
est-ce que on peut dire 
"scarpe che traducono in realtà i sogni di ogni uomo, una promessa di eleganza e originalità" 
avec: 
chaussures qui transforment en realité les reves de chaque homme, une promise d'elegance et d'originalité?

Et-il juste?

Merci en advance!


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Gesti 

Je ne suis pas native, mais peut être "Des chaussures qui concrétisent les 
rêves  ..."

Espérons bien d'autres suggestions ...


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao, Gesti 

_des chaussures qui transforment en réalité les rêves de chaque homme 
_
Sì, traduce la versione originale. Sembra un po' esagerato per scarpe ma...


----------



## Gesti

Eh eh eh...

Tu ne connais pas les pouvoirs incroyables des chaussures italiens! (ihihii)


----------



## Corsicum

_Des chaussures qui matérialisent/concrétisent les rêves des hommes, une garantie d’élégance originale__. _…

....ça donne vraiment envie… de prendre son pied !


----------



## Yulan

Corsicum said:


> _Des chaussures qui matérialisent/concrétisent les rêves des hommes, une garantie d’élégance originale__. _…
> 
> ....ça donne vraiment envie… de prendre son pied !


 
Bravo, Corsicum!


----------

